# First corpsification



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

My first attempt at messing up a skull. 

The stain isn't quite dry.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks great, HB! You messed him up beautifully.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Very Nice Job!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

me likes! looks like its been rotting for years!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That came out great HB!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

He came out great


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

looks tasty!!! nice work HB!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Oowwh...nice. I love the charred look around the edges.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done. What color of stains did you use?


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Beautiful Job


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Mmmmm...Meaty


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great HB, do you have a picture of the skull before corpsification? What type of skull did you use?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the nice and funny comments, everybody.
I added a photo to the top of the thread. He has some exposed skull just for giggles.

BTW, you might notice I drilled out the back of his eye sockets. He was supposed to have a light in him, which I may still do.



Bone Dancer said:


> Nicely done. What color of stains did you use?


Thank you, BD. Black paint and Minwax Wood Finish in Red Mahogany.



Spooky1 said:


> Looks great HB, do you have a picture of the skull before corpsification? What type of skull did you use?


Thanks Spooky1. The skull is a 4th class Bucky that I may have gotten in a bag of bones. I took off the jaw.
Here you go....naked and completed. The flash makes the black around the eyes stand out. It doesn't look quite as defined in person but it could use a touch-up.

If necessary, the mods might want to move this thread to "finishing touches", which is where I almost posted it to begin with.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice job HB. Looks like that skull has been rotting for awhile.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Awesome job! That thing looks gross. Excellent rotting skull.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I don't think that you made this HB....I think you really dug it up from the grave yard....NICE WORK!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Ooohh! I like the mahogany.  That turned out great!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, I agree with everyone else, that thing looks DISGUSTING!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

looks great Bayou nice work


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wowee, thanks for the great comments.

I never new that I would be happy to hear how gross and disgusting my projects are. LOL!


----------



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

I like it a lot


----------



## wakingwitch (Oct 10, 2008)

I love how it still looks kinda...gooey!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ooo nicely done!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Ewww ... looks creepy! Great job!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Job!! that looks authentic!!! and 1st time too - Nice, pat your self on the back!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Well now we know what happened to jimmy hoffa


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Now I am interested in seeing what you could do with a whole skelly


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

To echo what others have said, thats nicely done HB!!


----------



## robocop (Jul 5, 2009)

that looks realy great !


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

inspiration this is! Ill be corpsing my first skull this week,hope its anything like this


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

This came out well. You did a great job on it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks so much everybody.

Hee hee Jimmy Hoffa.....How did you know.????

Bone Dancer,
I have a full Bucky that I was afraid to touch. I might give it a try now.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Turned out really great!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

EWWWW! Gross! I like it! Nice work..


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great Job Bayou
looks good


----------

